# ASX Screening Tools



## OZvalue (31 July 2005)

Hi,

I am a U.S. investor and I use the free Reuters PowerScreener to screen for U.S. stocks using my own user-defined variables. Is there such a programmable tool available for shares on the ASX? I would like to search, for example, for shares fulfilling the following criterion:

Price < (2/3) * [(Curr Assets - All Liabilities - Preferred shares)/#shares outstanding]

Is there a free (or pay) tool available that can accomplish this level of screening?

Thanks much,

OZvalue


----------



## barani (23 June 2010)

hahahah mate this is not USA or Europe. We are behind in evrything.
This tools would be fantastic! If you find one please let us know.
Good luck


----------



## Space Invader101 (23 June 2010)

HUBB Value Gain.  No sure if it can do the criteria mentioned, but you can include both technical and fundamental analysis when scanning the market.  

It includes both US and ASX data.


----------

